# Starter Dubia Roach Colony



## Sanika (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi guys. I'm a complete noob in breeding Roaches, i have successfully bred Locusts which people say is harder...

Basically i have a 35Ltr platic tub and i'm wondering what is needed to start a colony. Had a look at buying some roaches and they're very expensive 

Can i buy a colony or mixed age? (Wouldn't like to spend more than 15 pounds to start the colony).

Thanks, Ben.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Sanika said:


> Hi guys. I'm a complete noob in breeding Roaches, i have successfully bred Locusts which people say is harder...
> 
> Basically i have a 35Ltr platic tub and i'm wondering what is needed to start a colony. Had a look at buying some roaches and they're very expensive
> 
> ...


i myself would buy 100 females and 20 males from www.theroachhut.co.uk and leave them 6 months then start feeding from them but they would cost over £25

so if i was you i would buy 50/50 from the roach hut as they are only £15 which you only want to spend feed away 40 males 

or maybe speak to tony and maybe you can sort out a deal with him he may change 40 males for so many females

Hopefully this helps you


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

We also sell roaches!


----------



## Sanika (Dec 3, 2011)

6 Months to start the colony?!

I ordered 100 mixed large roaches (From the roach hut), i will feed off the males as they all grow to their final instar. Would i benefit buying say 20 adult females when the rest of mine are adults? Which would hopefully be something like 70-80 female to 20 males?

Maybe next time madavies65!

Thanks, Ben.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

Sanika said:


> 6 Months to start the colony?!
> 
> I ordered 100 mixed large roaches (From the roach hut), i will feed off the males as they all grow to their final instar. Would i benefit buying say 20 adult females when the rest of mine are adults? Which would hopefully be something like 70-80 female to 20 males?
> 
> ...


yep mate just try keep it at a 3.1 to 5.1 female/male ratio and everything will be good


----------

